# Mech PE books for sale



## mechgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

See link http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12843


----------



## MechEngineer (Jul 24, 2010)

Does any body have NCEES PE Mechanical 2001 and 2008 sample question books for sale? Thanks.


----------



## oluade PE (Jul 28, 2010)

MechEngineer said:


> Does any body have NCEES PE Mechanical 2001 and 2008 sample question books for sale? Thanks.



I havethe following books for sale.

NCEES PE MECHANICAL 2008 ($30).

Six minutes solution HVAC, MG, T&amp;F-($30 each)


----------



## MechEngineer (Jul 31, 2010)

oluade PE said:


> MechEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > Does any body have NCEES PE Mechanical 2001 and 2008 sample question books for sale? Thanks.
> ...



Please check my message. Thanks.


----------



## oluade PE (Aug 4, 2010)

MechEngineer said:


> oluade PE said:
> 
> 
> > MechEngineer said:
> ...


NCESS MECH 2008 Mailed today to your address.


----------



## MechEngineer (Aug 17, 2010)

Please check my message. Thanks.


----------

